# So, show us them pinto show ponies/hacks!!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is mine  Show us all yours?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Does a paint count. I am in the process of having her registered with Pinto as well.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Shes beautiful!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so jealous..... She is GORGEOUS


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Our first show of the year is this weekend. My farrier just trimmed her feet up and he will be there for the show.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My Piebald lad


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet. Beautiful black and white. I want to say saddlebred but not real sure. Gaited though. I love his movement.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

are you talking about my lad equus? he certainly is not Gaited, and not a saddlebred.

He is a Dutch warmblood crossed with a welsh section D, has got lovely and correct movement for dressage.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah I was. I have only seen saddlebreds and the ones I have seen move like that a lot. He is one gorgeous boy though. 

I know nothing about the warmbloods.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Equus a gaited horse moves completly differently. 
In the trot a gaited horse will move both leg on one side forwards and then both legs on the other side (so for example Off hind and off fore will move forwards together).

A normal (non gaited) horse (like my lad) will move opposite legs forward, so the off fore and the near hind will move forwards at the same time.

This shows a good example of a gaited horse moving in trot:









notice that both legs on the side near us are forwards and both legs on the side away from us are back.


Sorry for taking this off track Tess. my next post will be back on track promise!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

returning on subject.

Rolo:









Rubi


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Frank!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Faye: I would do ANYTHING to get a ride on those horses!! Gorgeous!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Faye: You sure ride some special looking show horses!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay offically jealous of everyone that has posted in here lol
I'm gonna paint Buzz some day just to say I have a pinto


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That would be great RedTree!!Then you can join the Pinto club


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Both of those 2 horses were catch rides that turned into long term rides. I was in the right place at the right time.

Rolo was too much for his young rider, so I was asked to get on and sort him out, which I did and we did a season together.

Rubi was an RDA horse who needed to be in the show ring as she was so nice. I was asked if I'd show her a bit, said yes and then found that I had some serious schooling work needed on her canter before we could even think of going in the ring!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think they are both beautiful!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

I second that! All these pintos are gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine aren't quite as fancy as the rest, but I love em just the same! They are kid-friendly and mother-approved!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I like them. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I went a little overboard with the pics! I just love them to death and am so proud of them. I love to show them off.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow I think their gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Niiiice


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Rubi looks AMAZING


----------

